# Marker lights



## SteveB123 (Jan 28, 2013)

Can anyone tell me where to buy the orange side marker lights for a 2014 Auto Trail. Ive just hit my gate post and smashed one, it was my wifes fault of course. I am going to contact Auto Trail tomorrow.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon SteveB123,

I believe you are referring to the Hella side marker part number 2PS 964 295-007 shown below;










If so then this is a commonly used side marker and will be available from most of this industries dealers and online retailers, so you should be able to purchase from your preferred dealer.

I have discovered that the cheapest supplier I stock them from is Dethleffs part number 822064 with an SSP of €4.15 (subject to conversion to £, excludes VAT).

Regards,
Chris


----------

